# first time using MES30



## baconmaker (Mar 23, 2022)

I have used an older electric kettle smoker for years, and decided to purchase a new MES30 and the slow smoker. I am in the process of curing bacon for the first time and was wondering if I should use the heat in the MES along with the cold smoker? this will be the first smoke for both units.


----------



## DougE (Mar 23, 2022)

If ambient temps are low enough to keep the temp in cold smoke range, I'd just cold smoke it. If not, I'd run just the cold smoker for a couple three hours, and then turn up the heat so it finishes at 145*


----------



## baconmaker (Mar 23, 2022)

DougE said:


> If ambient temps are low enough to keep the temp in cold smoke range, I'd just cold smoke it. If not, I'd run just the cold smoker for a couple three hours, and then turn up the heat so it finishes at 145*


Temps are supposed to be 50 deg F and I was concerned the cold smoke will not be enough to get the finished product to 150 deg


----------



## DougE (Mar 23, 2022)

You don't need to get the bacon to 140`150* unless you plan on eating it without further cooking. So long as you're cold smoking cured meat, it will be fine without fully cooking it during the smoke phase.


----------



## baconmaker (Mar 23, 2022)

DougE said:


> You don't need to get the bacon to 140`150* unless you plan on eating it without further cooking. So long as you're cold smoking cured meat, it will be fine without fully cooking it during the smoke phase.


Thank you for that info, the recipes for the cure stated to smoke to 150.


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 23, 2022)

DougE
 has you covered. As long as the bacon is properly cured you can cold smoke for hours. If not using nitrite then need to warm smoke to safe temp. Some people prefer that even with using cure. I just don't see the point in par cooking bacon so I can cook it later lol. I just cold smoked some beef bacon using cure #1. Had 2 separate 4hr smoking sessions. You can go much longer if that's your preference


----------



## DougE (Mar 23, 2022)

baconmaker said:


> Thank you for that info, the recipes for the cure stated to smoke to 150.


It might be helpful if you post what you used to for your cure.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 23, 2022)

I take mine to 145 internal temp . Slice and fry later . Always comes out great . You should decide which one you want to do .


----------



## sandyut (Mar 24, 2022)

And, Welcome to SMF!  As you can’t can see this is a great place.


----------

